# Παπαδιαμάντης έπειτα από εκατόν έντεκα χρόνια



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2015)

*Έπειτα από εκατόν έντεκα χρόνια*

Σταύρος Ζουμπουλάκης, _Καθημερινή_

Η ​​μοίρα των βιβλίων, το ξέρουμε καλά, είναι πραγματικά πολύ παράξενη. Το 1903 ο Γιάννης Βλαχογιάννης αναθέτει στον Αλ. Παπαδιαμάντη να μεταφράσει τη δίτομη «History of the Greek Revolution» (Λονδίνο, Εδιμβούργο 1832, β΄ έκδοση 1844, από όπου και η μετάφραση) του Thomas Gordon (1788-1841). Χρηματοδοτεί ο ίδιος τον μεταφραστή και έχει σκοπό να επιμεληθεί τη μετάφραση και να την εκδώσει μέσα στο 1904. Ο Παπαδιαμάντης, που ζει πια δυστυχισμένος στη Σκιάθο («Εγώ εκόλλησα εδώ εν δυστυχία», από γράμμα προς τον Βλαχογιάννη, 6. 9.1904), δουλεύει πυρετωδώς, ουσιαστικά χωρίς βοηθήματα, πιεζόμενος ασφυκτικά από τον Βλαχογιάννη, και θα παραδώσει πράγματι τη μετάφραση τον Μάρτιο 1904. Το βιβλίο θα κυκλοφορήσει τελικά το 2015!

Οι τρεις μεγάλες ιστορικές μεταφράσεις του Παπαδιαμάντη (Φίνλεϋ, Γόρδων, Σπηλιάδης) παρέμεναν μέχρι χθες ανέκδοτες. Ο Φίνλεϋ εκδόθηκε το 2008 (2 τόμοι, επιμέλεια Αγγελου Μαντά, Ιδρυμα της Βουλής των Ελλήνων), ο Γόρδων μόλις φέτος, σε τρεις τόμους, από το ΜΙΕΤ, ενώ η μετάφραση του Σπηλιάδη παραμένει ανέκδοτη, όπως ανέκδοτο είναι ακόμη και το γαλλικό πρωτότυπο (ο Σπηλιάδης έγραψε το έργο του, απάντηση στον Θείρσιο, απευθείας στα γαλλικά). Η σημερινή έκδοση της «Ιστορίας της Ελληνικής Επαναστάσεως» του Θωμά Γόρδωνος αποτελεί, από κάθε άποψη, εκδοτικό επίτευγμα. Πανέμορφη, στα όρια του αλάνθαστου, καρπός στέρεης και ουσιαστικής λογιοσύνης. Ο φιλολογικός έπαινος πρέπει να αποδοθεί στη Λαμπρινή Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Οσο και αν συνεπικουρήθηκε από τον Ν. Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλο και τον Αγγελο Μαντά, το κατόρθωμα -ξέρω τι λέω- είναι δικό της.

Η φιλολογική επιμελήτρια δεν ακολούθησε τον εύκολο δρόμο της διπλωματικής έκδοσης. Mετέγραψε προσεκτικά το χειρόγραφο, με γνώση του παπαδιαμαντικού έργου και του γραφικού χαρακτήρα του συγγραφέα.

Αντιπαρέβαλε λέξη προς λέξη τη μετάφραση με το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο και επισήμανε παραδρομές, λάθη -κυρίως στα ανθρωπωνύμια και στα τοπωνύμια-, παρανοήσεις ή παραλείψεις. Οποια από όλα αυτά διορθώνονταν αδιατάρακτα μέσα στο κείμενο, έγινε η διόρθωσή τους μέσα σε αυτό, ποτέ όμως σιωπηρώς, εξηγείται πάντα στις Σημειώσεις· όποια δεν διορθώνονταν με αυτόν τον τρόπο, γιατί η διόρθωσή τους θα συνιστούσε απαράδεκτη επέμβαση στο κείμενο, διορθώνονται στις Σημειώσεις. Η λέξη προς λέξη αντιπαραβολή με το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο φανέρωσε και λάθη του πρωτοτύπου, τα οποία η επιμελήτρια επισημαίνει και διορθώνει. Αν υπήρχε λόγος να γινόταν ποτέ νέα έκδοση του αγγλικού πρωτοτύπου, θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να ληφθεί υπ’ όψιν και η παρούσα ελληνική. Εκτός από τις εξαιρετικές Σημειώσεις, η έκδοση περιλαμβάνει χρήσιμα Παραρτήματα, άρτιο Γλωσσάριο και πολύτιμα Ευρετήρια, στα οποία σημειώνονται και οι έμμεσες μνείες – τεράστιος μόχθος αυτό το τελευταίο.

Η παράδοξη μοίρα των βιβλίων έχει και άλλες όψεις, πέρα από την πολυετή καθυστέρηση της έκδοσής τους. Εν προκειμένω: αν οι μεταφράσεις αυτές του Παπαδιαμάντη είχαν εκδοθεί στην ώρα τους, είναι πιθανότατο ότι ο Βλαχογιάννης θα πέταγε μετά τα χειρόγραφα, αφήνω που μπορεί να έβαζε το χεράκι του στη μετάφραση, περισσότερο από όσο δικαιούται να κάνει ένας επιμελητής. Το κακό δηλαδή ότι δεν εκδόθηκαν στην ώρα τους -τον Παπαδιαμάντη δεν φαίνεται να τον ένοιαζε και πολύ, αφού είχε ήδη πληρωθεί- είναι μικρό σε σχέση με το αθέλητο καλό ότι σώθηκαν τελικά τα χειρόγραφα και έχουμε τώρα χιλιάδες σελίδες από το χέρι του Παπαδιαμάντη, εκεί που δεν είχαμε σχεδόν τίποτε, και μπορούμε να λύνουμε, με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια, προβλήματα του κειμένου των έργων του.

Ο Παπαδιαμάντης βιοποριζόταν ως μεταφραστής. Δεν ανήκε στους προνομιούχους που επέλεγαν οι ίδιοι τι θα μεταφράσουν και οι μεταφράσεις τους αποτελούν έτσι προέκταση του έργου τους. Μετέφραζε ό,τι του έδιναν, για να βγάζει το ψωμί του. Δεν επένδυε στις μεταφράσεις του. Υπήρξε ταλαντούχος μεταφραστής, όχι όμως και σχολαστικά ευσυνείδητος. Μετέφραζε, όπως επισημαίνεται στα Επιλεγόμενα, prima vista. Δεν ξανακοίταζε τη μετάφρασή του. Σήμερα η περί τον Παπαδιαμάντη φιλολογική έρευνα έχει στραφεί προς το μεταφραστικό έργο του. Είναι χρήσιμη: συμβάλλει να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τον διανοητικό κόσμο του και να ανιχνεύσουμε πηγές του δημιουργικού του έργου. Μέχρι εκεί. Το έργο του Παπαδιαμάντη, αυτό που του δίνει την ξεχωριστή θέση του στα ελληνικά και τα ευρωπαϊκά γράμματα, είναι απαρτισμένο. Οσες μεταφράσεις και αν εκδοθούν δεν θα προσθέσουν ούτε πόντο στο συγγραφικό του ανάστημα. Καλός ο φιλολογικός ζήλος, αρκεί να μην οδηγεί σε συγχύσεις.

Η παρούσα έκδοση της παπαδιαμαντικής μετάφρασης του Γόρδωνος είναι, είπαμε, υποδειγματική. Για ποιο λόγο όμως να τη διαβάσει κανείς, όταν δεν είναι ιστορικός ή φιλόλογος; Για έναν και μόνο: για να απολαύσει τα ελληνικά της. Ας ευγνωμονούμε λοιπόν αυτούς που μας την πρόσφεραν, αποδιώχνοντας για λίγο από το μυαλό μας την πικρή σκέψη για το μέχρι πότε θα υπάρχουν αναγνώστες που θα μπορούν να χαίρονται ένα χθεσινό κείμενο της γραμματείας μας -το εν λόγω είναι του εικοστού αιώνα!- γραμμένο στην καθαρεύουσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2015)

Διαβάζοντας την περιγραφή του μόχθου της επιμελήτριας για να παραδώσει ένα αποτέλεσμα που αγγίζει τα όρια της τελειότητας, μου ήρθε μία σκέψη: «Πληρώθηκε άραγε όλος αυτός ο κόπος;» Και η αυτονόητη απάντηση: «Σιγά μην πληρώθηκε.»


----------



## rogne (Sep 7, 2015)

Η περίπτωση είναι βέβαια αυτό που λέμε "αξία ανεκτίμητη", αλλά αν δεν πληρώνει και το ΜΙΕΤ τα δέοντα τουλάχιστον, κάλλιο να το ρίξουμε όλοι μαζί στο ψάρεμα...


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2015)

Η Λαμπρινή Τριανταφυλλοπούλου είναι κόρη του Ν.Δ.Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και μαζί με τον πατέρα της έχουν έργο ζωής την ανάδειξη του έργου του Παπαδιαμάντη. Προφανώς αφιέρωσε αμέτρητες ώρες που δεν πληρώνονται. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα αμείφθηκε καλά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2015)

Για τις διακοπές, το επόμενο καλοκαίρι. Καλό κίνητρο για να τις προγραμματίσω να κρατήσουν δύο μήνες...


Το δελτίο στη biblionet:

http://biblionet.gr/book/203795/Gordon,_Thomas,_1788-1841/Ιστορία_της_ελληνικής_επαναστάσεως

Και οι δύο αγγλικοί τόμοι:

https://books.google.gr/books?id=6y3RAAAAMAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false
https://books.google.gr/books?id=wJ4EXc7ilkkC&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2015)

sarant said:


> Η Λαμπρινή Τριανταφυλλοπούλου είναι κόρη του Ν.Δ.Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και μαζί με τον πατέρα της έχουν έργο ζωής την ανάδειξη του έργου του Παπαδιαμάντη. Προφανώς αφιέρωσε αμέτρητες ώρες που δεν πληρώνονται. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα αμείφθηκε καλά.


Είναι όπως οι καλλιτέχνες που μοχθούν αμέτρητες απλήρωτες ώρες για να παίξουν στη σκηνή ένα κοντσέρτο. Μπορεί για τη μία ώρα που είναι πάνω στη σκηνή να έχουν αμειφθεί καλά, αλλά αυτή η μία ώρα κρύβει πίσω της εκατοντάδες (ή χιλιάδες) άλλες.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι όπως οι καλλιτέχνες που μοχθούν αμέτρητες απλήρωτες ώρες για να παίξουν στη σκηνή ένα κοντσέρτο. Μπορεί για τη μία ώρα που είναι πάνω στη σκηνή να έχουν αμειφθεί καλά, αλλά αυτή η μία ώρα κρύβει πίσω της εκατοντάδες (ή χιλιάδες) άλλες.


Well, isn't translation exactly like that, then?  An endless honing of skills? Without much honey in the end, too.


----------

